# Featured Thread Front Page



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2017)

Still tweaking it but I've created a Featured Thread front page. Right now it's set to automatically add threads that meet certain criteria but I'm planning on tweaking those criteria and also seeing how I can enable it so that certain users can feature threads.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2017)

I thought I had double twitched when that popped up in my face. Thanks for the explanation. 

I've noticed that the new site is dumping a lot of LSO persistent cookies on me - generally about 27 a session. Easy enough to clean up after a browsing session, but are that many trackers really needed?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 6, 2017)

What is the criteria that pulls up a "featured" thread?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2017)

Popularity


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm not getting it.

I'm trying to figure out the difference between New, Recent and Featured.

If featured, and it's popular, then the eschatology thread that has 2500 views and tons of replies should be there, but it's not. And there are featured threads that have a small amount of views and 1 reply make it featured. ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2017)

It's complicated. There are three different criteria in terms of likes, views, and replies. It can be any of them and they also expire after certain amount of time.


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks busy. A cleaner front door would be better.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 7, 2017)

Edward said:


> Looks busy. A cleaner front door would be better.


The look of the Home page is much better with the default skin or one of the newer skins added today.


----------

